# vorgegebene LayoutManager wird nicht angenommen in Netbeans



## Guest (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab ein Anwendung in der ich ein selbstgeschriebenes JPanel einbauen will. diesem JPanel habe ich ein Layout gesetzt. Mein Problem ist das wenn ich dieses jPanel in netbeans verwende nimmt er nicht das Layout was ich ihm vorgegeben habe sondern das FreeDesign Layout.

Weis einer woran das liegt? Hier mein eigenes JPanel.


```
public class myPanel extends JPanel {

    /** Creates new form BeanForm */
    public myPanel() {
        super();
        initComponents();
        //setLayout(new GridLayout(12, 1,0,5));
        
        validate();
    }
    

  
 /*   public Component add(Component c) {
      super.add(c);
      validate();
      return c;
    }*/

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">                          
    private void initComponents() {

        setBackground(new java.awt.Color(192, 206, 216));
        setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(200, 300));
        setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(200, 300));
        setLayout(new java.awt.GridLayout(12, 1, 0, 5));
    }// </editor-fold>
```


----------



## Maeher (17. Apr 2008)

Kann es sein, dass du das JPanel mit dem GUI-Designer erstellt hast und dann manuell dran rumändern willst?
Wenn du im GUI-Designer Free-Design eingestellt hast, und die Komponenten vor deiner manuellen Einstellung des Layouts hinzugefügt werden, hilft das nichts mehr.
Ich würde in jedem Fall die Einstellungen im GUI-Designer überprüfen, und wenn du nicht gerade Free-Layout verwenden willst, dann halte ich einen GUI-Designer auch nicht für besonders hilfreich.


----------



## Gast (17. Apr 2008)

ich hab das jpanel im guidesigner erstellt und dort in der gui oberfläche auch das Design geändert aber wenn ich dieses dann in der gui als javabean nutze stellt er automatisch auf freedesign um.

vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen?


----------

